# Not a happy hen :-(



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

My hen has been broody, hatched chicks and 3 of them where Roos ( 9 week old) so had to go, now she has only one and now she's acting strange... She stays in the coop on her nest with the last one ???? Can chickens go through depression ???


----------



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

Hens are very social I've learned from my experiences she is probably lonely I would suggest getting another hen too keep her company,.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

She still has one of her chicks with her :s


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well they are flocking creatures and flocks generally consist of numerous individuals... I've seen this baby rehoming depression in a lot of animals. They usually get over it but yes, I'd say she probably does miss them (on the other hand you can't keep three roos! So don't feel too bad about it..)


----------

